# New MK1 owner



## Smallpaul (May 29, 2020)

Hi All,

I've finally realised one of dreams, purchasing a MK1 TT!

Looking froward to many long hours perusing the forums


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul, Welcome to the TTF & Mk1 ownership.
Hope the dream doesn't become a nightmare 
Hoggy.


----------

